# Accused of Rasicm!



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society?


Why intellectualize it? The accusation could have been about anything. They chose one that was harder than most to substantiate but still hard to deny. If they had said you ran over a curb and hit a lamppost, that would be easy to substantiate (if true) and easy to deny (if false).

It's not political. It's opportunistic.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Why intellectualize it? The accusation could have been about anything. They chose one that was harder than most to substantiate but still hard to deny. If they had said you ran over a curb and hit a lamppost, that would be easy to substantiate (if true) and easy to deny (if false).
> 
> It's not political. It's opportunistic.


well said! I believe they wanted free things. No matter the consequences for the tax paying member of society they were screwing over.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> well said! I believe they wanted free things. No matter the consequences for the tax paying member of society they were screwing over.


Yeah, it's reprehensible.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's just the weaponized social issue du jour, waldo himself was on the brink of accusing me of it when I mentioned my crab rangoons gave me indigestion the other night. Enough already.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


False accusations for free rides. It will happen again so get a dash cam and mount it where it's very visible so pax knows you are recording. Not going to fix everything but may help dissuade a few.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just get a decent job.
**** these people


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> It's just the weaponized social issue du jour, waldo himself was on the brink of accusing me of it when I mentioned my crab rangoons gave me indigestion the other night. Enough already.












Sit down, man! &#129681;


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Whenever I am accused of being racist, I look them in the eye and say "So what?"

It really ****s them up, having that power taken away from them so simply.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 527675
> 
> 
> Sit down, man! &#129681;


&#128512; LOL!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Invisible

In these times of social distancing, @UbaBrah and I exchange accusations of racism instead of shaking hands. &#129309;


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

2020, guilty before proven innocent. Surprised they didn’t slap OP with 50 hours of sensitivity training to help them navigate the choppy waters of this culture of offense where you can’t even be a comedian attending a college campus. Be more careful next time existing.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

In many thousands of rides I've had it happened about 3 times. Very sad when someone resorts to that to try to distract from their poor behavior.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> In many thousands of rides I've had it happened about 3 times. Very sad when someone resorts to that to try to distract from their poor behavior.


What did the platform want you to do in order to not get kicked off?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

steeplechaser33 said:


> What did the platform want you to do in order to not get kicked off?


I was worse than that, they took me out behind the barn and shot me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Was the pax trying to get a free ride?


ding ding. winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ding ding. winner winner chicken dinner.


If I get accused of racism again and say I have proof of the audio and video for the ride that nothing happened will uber/lyft even care?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> If I get accused of racism again and say I have proof of the audio and video for the ride that nothing happened will uber/lyft even care?


It's better than not mentioning it.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's better than not mentioning it.


They will probably tell me those are devices of white supremacy


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

So. Something kinda similar happened to me. 

I had a British passenger. They asked me what California is like. Among the things I said I also mentioned there is a higher influence of Country X. But that was of course due to California's close proximity to Country X. 

I at no time was I being racist. Depending of where you are in the USA, there will be a higher influence of Country X, Y or Z. I was stating the facts as there are. Just as grass is green.

Maybe it is different in England. I do not know. I have never been there.

I got a scolding e-mail from Uber saying that my comments about race were inappropriate.

I wasn't expecting to get an e-mail. SMH. But after that nothing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> video for the ride that nothing happened will uber/lyft even care?


seems Uber doesn't really give a hoot about video proof (most times). The pax should, tho.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

New Uber said:


> So. Something kinda similar happened to me.
> 
> I had a British passenger. They asked me what California is like. Among the things I said I also mentioned there is a higher influence of Country X. But that was of course due to California's close proximity to Country X.
> 
> ...


Wow, people need to be less sensitive. I am hoping now that I have a dash cam, the passengers will not bother trying to make up anything. I knew eventually some one wanting a free ride would weaponize their race against me.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

at this point , I would just tell Uber to review your records, see how long you have been driving, you have never had a complaint of that nature and etc etc and that it is most assuredly and definitely a bs complaint.

Beyond that . .. . . . not much you can do


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New Uber said:


> So. Something kinda similar happened to me.
> 
> I had a British passenger. They asked me what California is like. Among the things I said I also mentioned there is a higher influence of Country X. But that was of course due to California's close proximity to Country X.
> 
> ...


English people are generally 
a real pain in the ass anyway
Sorry @waldowainthrop &#128523;


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


That all libs got when they don't agree with yoo - you're a racist. Woke libs are the dumbest people on earth, and also cry the easiest


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> Whenever I am accused of being racist, I look them in the eye and say "So what?"
> 
> It really @@@@s them up, having that power taken away from them so simply.


Being accused of being "racist" is not something to wear as a badge of honor of sorts. Maybe a time fer introspection or some self reflecting in the mirror? :wink:



Oogie Pringle said:


> That all libs got when they don't agree with yoo - you're a racist. Woke libs are the dumbest people on earth, and also cry the easiest


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wedlock?

OP, if you want to avoid accusations of racism, don't repeat anything oogie says.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Wedlock?


"We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure"

That's a quote from BLM's official website


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

radikia said:


> "We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure"
> 
> That's a quote from BLM's official website


Yeah. I mean, it seems a little archaic.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah. I mean, it seems a little archaic.


Take your meds. No.. no, I didn't mean HRT.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Let me guess you are a white dude? And, the ride you were accused of being racist was an expensive one. Probably made up to get a free trip.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Let me guess you are a white dude? And, the ride you were accused of being racist was an expensive one. Probably made





Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Let me guess you are a white dude? And, the ride you were accused of being racist was an expensive one. Probably made up to get a free trip.


No, They accused another black dude of being racist, Of course I'm white. Wasn't even expensive. Guess they were that cheap!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


steeplechaser33 said:


> Was the pax trying to get a free ride?


A: Yes.



Volvonaut said:


> 2020, guilty before*even when* proven innocent.


FIFY



Oogie Pringle said:


> Woke libs*...........* cry the easiest*, the loudest and about nothing*


FIFY



steeplechaser33 said:


> Guess they were that cheap!


You guessed correctly.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> English people are generally
> a real pain in the ass anyway
> Sorry @waldowainthrop &#128523;


I'm so very sorry.

Wait, no, I mean *U WOT M8?!*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


I was accused of racism by Lyft passengers who tried to overload my vehicle beyond the legal number of passengers. The same ones who called me on the phone and left me a voice message calling me a (slur against homosexuals banned on UberPeople.net) as I drove off without them.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Realist2019 said:


> Being accused of being "racist" is not something to wear as a badge of honor of sorts. Maybe a time fer introspection or some self reflecting in the mirror? :wink:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

New Uber said:


> So. Something kinda similar happened to me.
> 
> I had a British passenger. They asked me what California is like. Among the things I said I also mentioned there is a higher influence of Country X. But that was of course due to California's close proximity to Country X.
> 
> ...


The word Mexican has become a pejorative these days.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Coachman said:


> The word Mexican has become a pejorative these days.


Only when you're saying it to somebody who isn't Mexican-lumping all brown-skinned or Latinx people together.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> well said! I believe they wanted free things. No matter the consequences for the tax paying member of society they were screwing over.


Stop picking those people up

I do not.

Also haven't driven RS since March


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Stop picking those people up
> 
> I do not.
> 
> Also haven't driven RS since March


Yes. Canceling 90% of the rides requests after driving to them bc they are black is a genius business strategy.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Don't worry. Next time it'll be that you were drunk and then that you were heavily under the influence of drugs and if you are really lucky get accused of not taking a service animal after you have cancelled for something else like you didn't want to take someone that was holding a bottle of booze and was muddy. Not much you can do with those complaints against you as it usually ur word against the ride word and 9 out of 10 times they'll side with the rider.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Everyone is racist now, especially if your skin is light. Hell, even some darker skinned people have been accused. It's everywhere. Didn't you know that in order not to be labeled as a racist, you have to immediately grab your ankles and provide your own lube?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Next time just tell them that, "Unfortunately, in the interests of preserving passenger confidentiality, my privacy policy prevents me from discussing any individual rides. If you have any other questions, be sure to reach out again".


----------



## Shankster (Sep 16, 2016)

The worst racists infesting our society have a deep hatred and resentment of white people.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Only when you're saying it to somebody who isn't Mexican-lumping all brown-skinned or Latinx people together.


More than a few Central and South Americans have told me that if you want to make someone from any country in South or Central America angry, call him a "Mexican".

It is not dissimilar to calling someone from Ghana, Sierra Leone, Côte D'Ivoire, or Senegal a "Nigerian", at least to hear people from those countries tell it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

New Uber said:


> I was stating the facts as there are. Just as grass is green.


That's racist, and extremely offensive to anyone in Iowa.










And dont tell me that isn't real grass, that would be just as offensive as saying Bruce Jenner isn't a woman!


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Wedlock?
> 
> OP, if you want to avoid accusations of racism, don't repeat anything oogie says.


Facts dont care are about your feelings, good discussions happened many time switrh me, Please loki taking to ohter honest people


radikia said:


> "We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure"
> 
> That's a quote from BLM's official website


They have already succeeded. There is a father in only one in seven black homes.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

These people would make up anything to get free rides.. They don't care if the drivers get deactivated


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> That's racist, and extremely offensive to anyone in Iowa.
> 
> View attachment 528002
> 
> ...


Idaho.

The Smurf Turf is in Idaho


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> Being accused of being "racist" is not something to wear as a badge of honor of sorts. Maybe a time fer introspection or some self reflecting in the mirror? :wink:


Liberals have made such a mockery of the term racist that it has no real meaning any longer. Almost always the people who cry racist all the time are the most racist people on earth.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> the most racist people on earth


and anybody who says they are the least racist person.....is really the most racist.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> and anybody who says they are the least racist person.....is really the most racist.


How racist are you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> How racist are you?


have you noticed I've never said any of those here? Huh. &#129300;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Facts dont care are about your feelings, good discussions happened many time switrh me, Please loki taking to ohter honest people
> 
> They have already succeeded. There is a father in only one in seven black homes.


Oogie, I have no idea what you're trying to say there. Also, when you're being racist, you have a tell. Has anybody ever told you this?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> That's racist, and extremely offensive to anyone in Iowa.
> 
> View attachment 528002
> 
> ...


Isn't that Boise St?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> And dont tell me that isn't real grass, that would be just as offensive as saying Bruce Jenner isn't a woman!


What is "offensive" is that it has the Donk-0s' name in the end zone.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

No one is "accused" of racism
You are simply a racist until someone more important than you becomes a racist and people forget about you
It's like a collections account on your credit report
It will fall off in a few years


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I am completely racist against the human race.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mthom said:


> Everyone is racist now, especially if your skin is light. Hell, even some darker skinned people have been accused. It's everywhere. Didn't you know that in order not to be labeled as a racist, you have to immediately grab your ankles and provide your own lube?


"Hell even some darker skinned people have been accused", ha ha ha, they are the most racist of all.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's also very possible that it was an error or that the passenger accidentally selected the wrong driver/trip when they made the complaint. For instance you gave them the ride to work but another driver drove them home and was the racist. They selected your trip by mistake. I've seen this sort of thing happen a lot with complaints about routes and other stuff. Many riders aren't very technical or are so angry they aren't paying attention.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It's also very possible that it was an error or that the passenger accidentally selected the wrong driver/trip when they made the complaint. For instance you gave them the ride to work but another driver drove them home and was the racist. They selected your trip by mistake. I've seen this sort of thing happen a lot with complaints about routes and other stuff. Many riders aren't very technical or are so angry they aren't paying attention.


Could be. I dont think uber/lyft care much about sorting it out and finding the truth. Anybody's claim of racism is to be believed even with proof that it never happened. Just like #metoo.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Only when you're saying it to somebody who isn't Mexican-lumping all brown-skinned or Latinx people together.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Liberals have made such a mockery of the term racist that it has no real meaning any longer. Almost always the people who cry racist all the time are the most racist people on earth.


So true. It is now one of the most misapplied words in the English language and therefore has no real meaning. 9 times out of 10 the situation usually calls for a different word. Very often the word "Prejudice" is a better choice. Prejudice = to _pre_-judge.

People are equal
but not identical
we are all children of God
races often have their own individual culture
cultures often have their own rules, habits, and norms
those rules habits and norms may be at odds with your culture's rules habits and norms
if you want to avoid people whose cultural rules differ from yours, that's not racism
If I believe that a race of people is inherently inferior (or superior) to me, that's racism
if you see a person of a particular color and _assume _what culture they belong to, and treat them on that basis, that's prejudice

if I observe that my entire community is in severe COVID lockdown because the Hispanic community by and large is not practicing masking and social distancing, that's neither prejudice or racism. That's an _observation_.

----
OP, glad you were revived on Lyft. That platform has very machine-like algos and tends to stick to them. You got a pass. Good luck on future rides.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> If I believe that a race of people is inherently inferior (or superior) to me, that's racism


What if you could measure it? Like with a ruler?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> So true. It is now one of the most misapplied words in the English language and therefore has no real meaning. 9 times out of 10 the situation usually calls for a different word. Very often the word "Prejudice" is a better choice. Prejudice = to _pre_-judge.
> 
> People are equal
> but not identical
> ...


@_Tron_ Great descriptive summary.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Sort of happened to me today.
I was accused of "discriminatory behavior" (which I know could mean a lot of things, but was absolute total bullchit) by the first person I ever drove away from for being in a store for more than 10 minutes during a stop. It was a cheap shot at revenge. Told the woman she had 5 minutes...she acknowledged, and went inside. When she wasn't out in 10 minutes I drove away and cancelled the ride. Sure enough....within a half an hour she had 1 starred me....my rating went down from 4.95 to 4.94 (I know...no big deal) and apparently filed some sort of complaint against me, because when I checked my e-mail later on there was a letter from Uber telling me I'd been accused and that I had better just knock it off.
Funny thing....of course....2 minutes after I left her I get a ping for a pick up 2 minutes behind me. Knowing it was her, I of course declined it. That would have been awkward.....eh? Anybody here ever mistakenly go back and pick up a person that they had just abandoned?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> What if you could measure it? Like with a ruler?


What does that even mean? Like Black athletes are just stronger and faster?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> The stronger males by far in the world are white, you can see that with the strongman contests, all white male, shit that's racist maybe they need to let the minorities get extra points for being minorities, I'm in.


No doubt, but in athletics, not just posing Black players, both male and female tend to dominate.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Sort of happened to me today.
> I was accused of "discriminatory behavior" (which I know could mean a lot of things,


That's unfortunate, and indeed can mean a lot of things. But know this too. Have you ever noted what options the rider app gives a pax when they wish to complain? I didn't, until a pax once accused my of "my driver's behavior made me feel unsafe", which had nothing to do with their actual compliant. It was pure revenge. The rider support system is as limited for pax as it is for drivers. Uber gives them very few predefined choices, and no free-form choices where they can state the matter in their own words.

So it's six generic choices or trigger the "critical safety response line" (gee, I feel safer already).

Just remember that Uber cares about one thing over all else; not getting sued. Again. Ha ha.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Larry Bird. That’s hysterical.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I fire first if I think there might be any reason for them to contact. Even just Snark.

First in gets the benefit of the doubt most times.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time.


Calling bullshit on this statement. You klan members talk about race all the time, stop lying......


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> That's unfortunate, and indeed can mean a lot of things. But know this too. Have you ever noted what options the rider app gives a pax when they wish to complain? I didn't, until a pax once accused my of "my driver's behavior made me feel unsafe", which had nothing to do with their actual compliant. It was pure revenge. The rider support system is as limited for pax as it is for drivers. Uber gives them very few predefined choices, and no free-form choices where they can state the matter in their own words.
> 
> So it's six generic choices or trigger the "critical safety response line" (gee, I feel safer already).
> 
> ...


Ya, she obviously clicked on the choice at the bottom, either thinking that I do not like women, or that was just the closest choice to..."abandoned me at the store".


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> What does that even mean? Like Black athletes are just stronger and faster?


Just curious... why did you pick that example?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Just curious... why did you pick that example?


It was an odd question with an odder statement. Black athletes are generally better at sports. Measuring racial differences was the subject.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> It was an odd question with an odder statement. Black athletes are generally better at sports. Measuring racial differences was the subject.


I think it's true that black athletes are better at some sports. They certainly excel in the sprint. But does excelling at sports make the black race superior to other races? If you wanted to measure superiority, how would you do it?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I think it's true that black athletes are better at some sports. They certainly excel in the sprint. But does excelling at sports make the black race superior to other races? If you wanted to measure superiority, how would you do it?


I wouldn't. Each race is human and some have physiological advantages in some areas, but none is superior to others. There is no measurement available.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I wouldn't. Each race is human and some have physiological advantages in some areas, but none is superior to others. There is no measurement available.


But you felt comfortable pointing out that the black population excels at sports, for example. I presume that's safe territory. What do other populations excel at?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> But you felt comfortable pointing out that the black population excels at sports, for example. I presume that's safe territory.


Blonds with large breasts are also excellent at drawing attention.

Lots of different types of people are better at others for a myriad of reasons. Most of those are genetic.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Blonds with large breasts are also excellent at drawing attention.
> 
> Lots of different types of people are better at others for a myriad of reasons. Most of those are genetic.


That's definitely safe territory.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> That's definitely safe territory.


I always get home.

Guess i don't know what you want, but pretty sure I don't have it

Unless....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I always get home.
> 
> Guess i don't know what you want, but pretty sure I don't have it
> 
> Unless....


What do I want? You responded to me in this thread. I assumed there was something you wanted.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Let me guess you are a white dude? And, the ride you were accused of being racist was an expensive one. Probably made up to get a free trip.


How dare you assume the pigment of his skin !



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Larry Bird. That's hysterical.


He who benefitted from white privilege more than any white man in the history of mankind . Just ask any black NBA player or fan . They will tell you as much , and several NBA players have been quoted expressing this exact view . Of course he just spent his entire college and pro career schooling anybody who came near him ...........


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> No doubt, but in athletics, not just posing Black players, both male and female tend to dominate.


That is so much BS your statement black players tend to dominate, ha ha ha, what do they do well in what 2 sports and the rest dominated by white people, there isn't another race on planet earth as talented as the white race we do it all baby, it amazes me how silly some people are about so many things I have to wonder how messed up your lives are with your silly decisions and views on things.



radikia said:


> How dare you assume the pigment of his skin !
> 
> 
> He who benefitted from white privilege more than any white man in the history of mankind . Just ask any black NBA player or fan . They will tell you as much , and several NBA players have been quoted expressing this exact view . Of course he just spent his entire college and pro career schooling anybody who came near him ...........


Larry schooled all of them this is fact, when Larry was hot no one could touch him.



Coachman said:


> But you felt comfortable pointing out that the black population excels at sports, for example. I presume that's safe territory. What do other populations excel at?


Bingo, this guy probably one of those people who excels at nothing.



Joe Saltucci said:


> Sort of happened to me today.
> I was accused of "discriminatory behavior" (which I know could mean a lot of things, but was absolute total bullchit) by the first person I ever drove away from for being in a store for more than 10 minutes during a stop. It was a cheap shot at revenge. Told the woman she had 5 minutes...she acknowledged, and went inside. When she wasn't out in 10 minutes I drove away and cancelled the ride. Sure enough....within a half an hour she had 1 starred me....my rating went down from 4.95 to 4.94 (I know...no big deal) and apparently filed some sort of complaint against me, because when I checked my e-mail later on there was a letter from Uber telling me I'd been accused and that I had better just knock it off.
> Funny thing....of course....2 minutes after I left her I get a ping for a pick up 2 minutes behind me. Knowing it was her, I of course declined it. That would have been awkward.....eh? Anybody here ever mistakenly go back and pick up a person that they had just abandoned?


This is one of many reasons why I will never do Uber or Lyft again, the US population cannot be trusted, 90% the shit of the Universe.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> No doubt, but in athletics, not just posing Black players, both male and female tend to dominate.


I'm sure that you would have us believe that human biodiversity only occurs from the neck down.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> So true. It is now one of the most misapplied words in the English language and therefore has no real meaning. 9 times out of 10 the situation usually calls for a different word. Very often the word "Prejudice" is a better choice. Prejudice = to _pre_-judge.
> 
> People are equal
> but not identical
> ...


My opinion is if there was a god he would have destroyed this place a long time ago with the lows humanity goes to daily especially in US.



bone-aching-work said:


> I'm sure that you would have us believe that human biodiversity only occurs from the neck down.
> 
> View attachment 528611


When I first looked at this I just kind of ran by it but it is true when you think about it.

I didn't notice this earlier but the moderators removed my post about Larry Bird being the GOAT in the NBA, this is my point exactly, what a screwed up society in this case it's just a goofy moderator but it never ends here, I am telling you someone from another country or US should start a comedy show like SNL but only concentrate on the US it would be a hit around the world with the BS that comes out of this place, the people make the country and this place is hysterical.......... They should start calling this place "The Lost Society".................... I think it would stick.

Don't get me wrong a lot of other places a mess also but I am here.............


----------



## Shankster (Sep 16, 2016)

The word racism, as mentioned by someone else above, has been so misused and misapplied that it has lost its true meaning and effect, unfortunately.

It has become an excuse, a crutch, used by the underachieving groups in our society. Recently, new terms have also been added to the conversation, such as “white privilege” and “systemic racism” in order to make these underachievers feel better about why they can’t pick themselves up...

It’s all nonsense, of course, of the most obvious and comical levels. Needless to say, to those without much rationale and intellect, it’s easily believable.

By the way, when was the last time anyone complained that there weren’t enough Asians, or East Indians or even more whites in the NBA and NFL as there are blacks? 
We all know why there aren’t.

It then logically follows that for the same reasons, there are more Asians, East Indians and whites in the medical, science and innovation fields, than there are blacks. We all know why.

These are facts based on observations, but I’m sure there will be some who will be easily offended by these facts and will spew accusations of racism. 
I’m ok with that.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

This accusation of you're racist has been going on forever, I remember around 48 years ago when I was 14 this half black girl invited me to the house she was baby sitting at and I didn't go, the next time I saw her she was telling me you didn't come because I am black, whatever...... I might consider going today though..........


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Free ride, future discounts. I like my dash cam.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wait. Isn’t this Larry Bird think an Uncle Ruckus bit from the Boondocks? Okay. It was super funny there. It’s a little funny here.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Was the pax trying to get a free ride?


Most probably.



New Uber said:


> Maybe it is different in England. I do not know. I have never been there.


I don't think most would be bothered by what you said. Some might, similar to here. How do you know it was that pax?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> English people are generally
> a real pain in the ass anyway
> Sorry @waldowainthrop &#128523;


That would be a pain the _arse._


waldowainthrop said:


> I'm so very sorry.
> 
> Wait, no, I mean *U WOT M8?!*


Are you taking the piss mate?


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> False accusations for free rides. It will happen again so get a dash cam and mount it where it's very visible so pax knows you are recording. Not going to fix everything but may help dissuade a few.


I was accused one time of falling asleep at the wheel at 3:00 in the morning and with my ratings and number of rides Uber immediately turned the app back on. I was also accused of rough driving because the woman claimed that she was pregnant and I had no idea that she was and that situation never happened. I was accused one time of having ants in my car and the passenger was scratching all over. I stopped the car check the car there were no ants in the car and I finally figured it out ...she was on a lot of dope and that has caused that feeling under the skin of itching and scratching. Uber immediately turned my app back on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shankster said:


> It then logically follows that for the same reasons, there are more Asians, East Indians and whites in the medical, science and innovation fields, than there are blacks. We all know why.


Because their parents make them do more homework? I heard that somewhere.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> If I get accused of racism again and say I have proof of the audio and video for the ride that nothing happened will uber/lyft even care?


No.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheSuperUber said:


> . I was accused one time of having ants in my car and the passenger was scratching all over. I stopped the car check the car there were no ants in the car


Did some one steal all of the mirrors in your car? Had you looked there, you would have seen one ant.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm half black/half native American and was accused of racism against a car of 5 pax girls going to a Lauren Hill concert. They asked me if I liked her music and I said "I didn't listen to that kind of music and didn't she make racists comments about her not wanting white people not wanting her album only, only black people"! I said "I thought she was a racists"! One of the girls said in the back seat said she was half black and didn't appreciate me saying that! No big deal, left it at that and dropped them off at the Hollywood Bowl. Next day I get an email from Lyft saying I made racists comments. I emailed my dash cam video of the situation and never heard anything more about it. Thank goodness I saved the video. I saved it because I had a feeling something would come of the conversation! Point being, don't give rides to a bunch of 18/19yr old stupid young girls going to a rap concert who think saying I have a colored TV is racist!



Willzuber said:


> No.


Only if it goes to arbitration! Or if you go into a store location and plead your case.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Erik M said:


> 5 pax girls going to a Lauren Hill concert. They asked me if I liked her music


Why say anything other than "yeah it's great"? Did you think they really cared what you thought?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Why say anything other than "yeah it's great"? Did you think they really cared what you thought?


Exactly. There's no point in ever bringing up race in any context.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Definitely get a dash cam! I feel so much safer with it.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Why say anything other than "yeah it's great"? Did you think they really cared what you thought?


Lesson learned!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There was a time that when people asked about the difference between Uber and Lyft I'd mention that I get more black riders on Lyft. But the last time I said that it seemed awkward so I won't say it anymore.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Erik M said:


> I'm half black/half native American and was accused of racism against a car of 5 pax girls going to a Lauren Hill concert. They asked me if I liked her music and I said "I didn't listen to that kind of music and didn't she make racists comments about her not wanting white people not wanting her album only, only black people"! I said "I thought she was a racists"! One of the girls said in the back seat said she was half black and didn't appreciate me saying that! No big deal, left it at that and dropped them off at the Hollywood Bowl. Next day I get an email from Lyft saying I made racists comments. I emailed my dash cam video of the situation and never heard anything more about it. Thank goodness I saved the video. I saved it because I had a feeling something would come of the conversation! Point being, don't give rides to a bunch of 18/19yr old stupid young girls going to a rap concert who think saying I have a colored TV is racist!
> 
> 
> Only if it goes to arbitration! Or if you go into a store location and plead your case.


You walked _ran like DK Metcalf chasing down a dog. _
right into that.

all your fault.

WTF did you think they were going to do?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You walked _ran like DK Metcalf chasing down a dog. _
> right into that.
> 
> all your fault.
> ...


Take me out for ice cream and designate me their hero, have a parade in my honor and lobby the Mayor to give me the keys to the city is what I expected to happen!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Find a bunch of random opposite sex people that are willing to take a photo with you from other nationalities, and save them all. So when you're accused of racism you can kind of get an idea who did it. Simply tell the Uber Rohan that you are not racist because you are dating a black person or whatever it is you think turns you in. And say I even have a picture to prove it!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Find a bunch of random opposite sex people that are willing to take a photo with you from other nationalities, and save them all. So when you're accused of racism you can kind of get an idea who did it. Simply tell the Uber Rohan that you are not racist because you are dating a black person or whatever it is you think turns you in. And say I even have a picture to prove it!


Reminds me of a story from the Late 80's. I worked in a restaurant in a very rich neighborhood. We would often get local kids that applied because they had to get a job to keep their allowance. This one particularly lazy kid would always slack off and I always called him out on it. One day I come to work and the Owner, supervisor, store manager, this kid, and his lawyer dad were all waiting for me. Kid proceeded to everyone that I was racist and absolutely hated all black people. He went on and on. Then of course his father started demanding I be fired. Before he could get to far in I asked if I could interrupt. I then proceeded to produce a wedding picture from my wedding a few months earlier.

That put a quick end to his sons theory. We then proceeded to have a nice conversation about how lazy his son was and how he never does his daily work without being asked multiple times a day.

The look on the kids face was priceless, he ended up not coming to work any more, and his father was very apologetic for wasting everyone's time. A few weeks later the father even sent me an apology card and a gift certificate for the local mall.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

This is why I only drive whites
So I am not accused of racism 🤔


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

wallae said:


> This is why I only drive whites
> So I am not accused of racism &#129300;


Or tell him you're damn right I am racist. Cuz I hate everybody nowadays because of those Dam covid-19


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

wallae said:


> This is why I only drive whites
> So I am not accused of racism &#129300;


As a brown person, I'm starting to do this as well.....better tips too!!



FLKeys said:


> Reminds me of a story from the Late 80's. I worked in a restaurant in a very rich neighborhood. We would often get local kids that applied because they had to get a job to keep their allowance. This one particularly lazy kid would always slack off and I always called him out on it. One day I come to work and the Owner, supervisor, store manager, this kid, and his lawyer dad were all waiting for me. Kid proceeded to everyone that I was racist and absolutely hated all black people. He went on and on. Then of course his father started demanding I be fired. Before he could get to far in I asked if I could interrupt. I then proceeded to produce a wedding picture from my wedding a few months earlier.
> 
> That put a quick end to his sons theory. We then proceeded to have a nice conversation about how lazy his son was and how he never does his daily work without being asked multiple times a day.
> 
> The look on the kids face was priceless, he ended up not coming to work any more, and his father was very apologetic for wasting everyone's time. A few weeks later the father even sent me an apology card and a gift certificate for the local mall.


Ha good story.....didn't know photoshop was around in the 80's!&#128521;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a young black Trump supporter in my car this evening. I got to hear all about the rigged election, fishy voting machines, biased court rulings and more. But don't worry, Trump will still be president when all is said and done. He also told me that COVID is fake. It's just a variation of the flu. Oh and by the way... HIV is a big hoax, too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> My opinion is if there was a god he would have destroyed this place a long time ago with the lows humanity goes to daily especially in US.


As a statement of opinion I can't really say your wrong.
But, consider this:
First, when talking about God the first letter is usually capitalized. Just like you are Frank, not frank. Unless you are talking about a god, like Zeus or Pan or somebody. 
Second, you have to imagine that God has a lot of other planets to 'look at' than Earth. And maybe those life-forms are much more evil than humans. We may not be all that bad, in comparison.
The Ferengi for example. I don't want to be called a species-ist but they are a pretty despicable life form.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Just like you are Frank, not frank. Unless you are talking about a god, like Zeus or Pan or somebody.
> Second, you have to imagine that God has a lot of other planets to 'look at' than Earth. And maybe those life-forms are much more evil than humans. We may not be all that bad, in comparison.
> The Ferengi for example. I don't want to be called a species-ist but they are a pretty despicable life form.


I'm not sure about that, Frankly speaking of course.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> I'm not sure about that, Frankly speaking of course.


No, I'm not either.
I talk to God all the time but He doesn't talk back so I really don't know for sure.
But, I can imagine He has a lot to do, and there _must_ be species that are more evil than humans.
It's just logic.


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

Seamus said:


> False accusations for free rides. It will happen again so get a dash cam and mount it where it's very visible so pax knows you are recording. Not going to fix everything but may help dissuade a few.


Absolutely. I've been using a dash cam from day one and have never once been accused of saying some thing I never said. They notice those dashcams folks! It's best for your safety anyway. Never pick up people without a dash cam recording. I would say, even if all you're doing is Uber eats, still use a dash cam.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Scum balls will use that as a crutch to get anything..they wonder why people are racist


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


It may have been subtle and non-intentional, but you were probably acting in a manor that was showing your white privilege. You should always check your privilege at the door.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I got accused of Racism by a fat black woman who wanted to put a full size baby crib in the back of my minivan and 2 dressers on my roof,,,,I said NO WAY and she called me a racist and complained to uber,,,,good thing i snapped a picture of her and her belongings


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> It may have been subtle and non-intentional, but you were probably acting in a manor that was showing your white privilege. You should always check your privilege at the door.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Coachman said:


>


I'm as serious as Joe Biden is your next President.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> It may have been subtle and non-intentional, but you were probably acting in a manor that was showing your white privilege. You should always check your privilege at the door.


I seriously hope ur joking at the white previlage remark, thats the most ridiculous thing I hear anymore. I have brown skin and always is treated no different then a "white" person. Its because my pants aren't hanging off my ass, I dont use curse words every other word, smell like weed and dont blast rap music with my pax in the car! Its called being presentable when I'm engaging or interacting with someone I'm doing business with. "White privilege", what a joke, just an excuse for ignorant minorities to use if they feel they aren't receiving the same treatment as someone else when in reality its how you're presenting yourself!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Erik M said:


> I seriously hope ur joking at the white previlage remark, thats the most ridiculous thing I hear anymore. I have brown skin and always is treated no different then a "white" person. Its because my pants aren't hanging off my ass, I dont use curse words every other word, smell like weed and dont blast rap music with my pax in the car! Its called being presentable when I'm engaging or interacting with someone I'm doing business with. "White privilege", what a joke, just an excuse for ignorant minorities to use if they feel they aren't receiving the same treatment as someone else when in reality its how you're presenting yourself!


You don't necessarily have to be white to experience white privilege. If you are afforded the same luxuries such as growing up in the suburbs, having access to the top schools, parents having money to put you in sports and other things, then you could very well have white privilege.

It is not something to be ashamed of, just something to recognize and to not take advantage of.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> just something to recognize and to not take advantage of.


My parents sent me to good schools, they taught me right from wrong, they spoke 'the King's English', and corrected me when needed. They let me arrive at my own conclusions while gently directing me to the light. They didn't tolerate racism or superiorism - not by yelling and ordering me to 'shut up', but by
1) demonstrating, and
2) discussing and teaching.

They spent money they didn't have to send me to top schools - instead of PlayStations, $200 tennis shoes or $500 phones. Dad worked an extra job for three years to send me to school.
That makes me privileged?
I am not supposed to USE the tools that were taught to me by good teachers my whole life?
I should ignore the education that my parents worked their asses off to provide?
I should go back to the ghetto I grew up in and forget how to speak English?

I know how to speak ghetto, I understand it, I am fluent. If those idiots weren't so ignorant, that language could be a written one too; but they can't write, so ...
Forget the critical thinking and philosophy and dumb down to make a few ghetto rats feel better about themselves?

Nope. Sorry, not sorry.
I bask in my privilege - and I thank my parents for being real teachers and giving me the opportunity to excel in life. 
I was raised in poverty (didn't know it at the time) as far as economics was concerned; but wealthy in learning opportunity - and neither had anything to do with my race.

I am white, and I am not ashamed of that.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Erik M said:


> I seriously hope ur joking at the white previlage remark, thats the most ridiculous thing I hear anymore. I have brown skin and always is treated no different then a "white" person. Its because my pants aren't hanging off my ass, I dont use curse words every other word, smell like weed and dont blast rap music with my pax in the car! Its called being presentable when I'm engaging or interacting with someone I'm doing business with. "White privilege", what a joke, just an excuse for ignorant minorities to use if they feel they aren't receiving the same treatment as someone else when in reality its how you're presenting yourself!












The LOLLLLLssss reverberate throughout the multiverse


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> My parents sent me to good schools, they taught me right from wrong, they spoke 'the King's English', and corrected me when needed. They let me arrive at my own conclusions while gently directing me to the light. They didn't tolerate racism or superiorism - not by yelling and ordering me to 'shut up', but by
> 1) demonstrating, and
> 2) discussing and teaching.
> 
> ...


I like to beat bak gwai's with Giants mini bats. It's fun. My homies says the bak gwai woman give good dome though, that's all I care bout. Lol !!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Erik M said:


> I seriously hope ur joking at the white previlage remark, thats the most ridiculous thing I hear anymore. I have brown skin and always is treated no different then a "white" person. Its because my pants aren't hanging off my ass, I dont use curse words every other word, smell like weed and dont blast rap music with my pax in the car! Its called being presentable when I'm engaging or interacting with someone I'm doing business with. "White privilege", what a joke, just an excuse for ignorant minorities to use if they feel they aren't receiving the same treatment as someone else when in reality its how you're presenting yourself!


White privilege wasn't invented by ignorant minorities. It was invented by guilt-ridden white liberals as a way of explaining the good things in their lives.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

El Impulsador said:


> I like to beat bak gwai's with Giants mini bats. It's fun. My homies says the bak gwai woman give good dome though, that's all I care bout. Lol !!!


Was that English


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Erik M said:


> Was that English


That would be JIVE.... also known as Ebonics


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hello- My lyft account was suspended due to a passenger accusing me of making a comment about their race. I responded, of course denying any conversation about race has ever taken place with any passenger at any time. They elected to reactivate me but reminded me that additional accusations could get me permanently suspended. Was the pax trying to get a free ride? I never even talk to pax in the first place and still have a 5 star rating. So looks like its dash cam time. The whole instance is puzzling, why would someone lie about me making a racist comment when racism is supposedly interwoven into every aspect of society? Surely they could have saved their accusation for a real instance that was undoubtedly about to occur amirite?


Honestly, after doing this for too long, I think it's more likely you said something that you intended well but it was taken wrong. Unless you happen to have years (prior to Uber) of experience dealing with customers that says otherwise? 'Blacks' are the backbone of the Uber customer base as they are so prone to transportation shortfalls. In fact, most American communities associate mass transportation with 'blacks', hence why the majority of passenger rail stations have been decommissioned. There was even an initiative to prevent bus transportation by making bridges too low.

A dash cam is still a good idea, I certainly use one. Just try to put yourself in the passenger's seat/mindset.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am an immigrant from another country. Living in US for 16 years. My friends are all mixed. Spanishes, Whites and Blacks.
My seeing will be different but could be fair enough.
Honestly, I have never seen any kinds of white privileges.
But I see black privileges is being born that is calling for race cards.
I see whites are stick to the rules that comes out from their knowledges.
If I looked into that rules that they said in details after reading everything, I found that they misunderstood and they were wrong. But they likely don't wish to change their mind on the issue. Sometimes, they said "are you saying that I am a liar?" , No buddy, your rules clearly said this. I am not saying you are a liar." They just wish to take a decision maker role. But I can't say it is white privilege. Blacks do that too. Only Spanish and Asian can be negotiated and willing to correct their misunderstanding.
.........
But one thing I understand is that African American Blacks had most bitterest history among all kind of races in the world with White and they still couldn't forget about that. I can really understand and I feel so sorry for what they had been through. I don't wish to discuss anything in figure that has already passed.
What I see is there is no white privilege but black people still don't forget the history.
I just wish as Japanese leaders has apologized for what they did in WWII, president of US could apologize what white did in history to kill the hidden fire under wood.
So even though I couldn't support whatever Blacks move, I couldn't blame them either.
I wish you all could understand what I am saying.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Erik M said:


> W00dbutcher said:
> 
> 
> > That would be JIVE.... also known as Ebonics
> ...


That is ignorant.
Which is why driving an Uber car is the best most of us can hope for.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Erik M said:


> Was that English


Google it lol. I thought white people are resourceful.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

El Impulsador said:


> Google it lol. I thought white people are resourceful.


racist


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> racist


Definitely.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

i use 4 simple words whenever im accused of...not racism but usually favoritism but I imagine it'll work just as well...

"I hate everyone equally"


----------

